# Best prom dress EVER



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 15, 2008)

hahaha, check it out:

YouTube - Prom Dress Segment


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 16, 2008)

oh, geeze.  i like this one:

YouTube - America's Prom Queens


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hah, yeah that ones good too..

Those clips got me interested in the show..did you watch the premier last night? It was really entertaining...those girls sure do have some attitude! I didnt expect so much drama right off the bat, needless to say i was pleasantly surprised. Im hooked now and will have to check out who gets kicked off next week!


----------

